# Windows 7 BSOD



## tedscearcy (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey all, I was getting major BSOD's in vista ultimate 64 so I recently installed 7 ultimate. All was fine for a day and then I got another BSOD today! Aaah! Please help. Here is the event log....

Log Name: Application
Source: Windows Error Reporting
Date: 9/16/2009 7:09:37 PM
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Ted-PC
Description:
Fault bucket X64_0x3B_nt!ObQueryNameInfo+4, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\091609-46909-01.dmp
C:\Users\Ted\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-69108-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Ted\AppData\Local\Temp\WER71F4.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Ted\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_07b5818d

Analysis symbol: X64_0x3B_nt!ObQueryNameInfo+4
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 091609-46909-01
Report Status: 0
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Windows Error Reporting" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1001</EventID>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2009-09-17T00:09:37.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>979</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Ted-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>X64_0x3B_nt!ObQueryNameInfo+4</Data>
<Data>0</Data>
<Data>BlueScreen</Data>
<Data>Not available</Data>
<Data>0</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
C:\Windows\Minidump\091609-46909-01.dmp
C:\Users\Ted\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-69108-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Ted\AppData\Local\Temp\WER71F4.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml</Data>
<Data>C:\Users\Ted\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_07b5818d</Data>
<Data>X64_0x3B_nt!ObQueryNameInfo+4</Data>
<Data>0</Data>
<Data>091609-46909-01</Data>
<Data>0</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Please follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

It will provide all of us with more information about your system.


----------



## tedscearcy (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you! I've attached the files.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

There's no .dmp file from the BSOD. There should be one.

Regardless, I'll look at what I have. If you could please go to C:\Windows\Minidump, make sure that there are no files there. If there are, zip them up and attach them to your next post.

EDIT: Nevermind, I was looking in the wrong person's folder 

Will get back shortly. Thanks for the information.


----------



## tedscearcy (Sep 17, 2009)

Here are the dump files that were there.

Just saw your update. Thanks for the help!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

The bugchecks:

```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002b7d7b4, fffff8800aa24830, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObQueryNameInfo+4 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002b7d7b4, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800aa24830, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ObQueryNameInfo+4
fffff800`02b7d7b4 f6411a02        test    byte ptr [rcx+1Ah],2

CONTEXT:  fffff8800aa24830 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800aa24830)
rax=fffffa8009b8c001 rbx=fffdfa8009572a40 rcx=fffdfa8009572a10
rdx=fffffa8006a14790 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=00000000c0000034
rip=fffff80002b7d7b4 rsp=fffff8800aa25218 rbp=fffff8800aa25428
 r8=fffffa8006e9db10  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffffa80094ecb60
r11=fffff8800aa253c8 r12=0000000000000001 r13=fffffa80094ecb60
r14=fffffa8006a14701 r15=fffffa8006e9db10
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010283
nt!ObQueryNameInfo+0x4:
fffff800`02b7d7b4 f6411a02        test    byte ptr [rcx+1Ah],2 ds:002b:fffdfa80`09572a2a=??
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  msiexec.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff80002b7d7b4

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0aa25218 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObQueryNameInfo+0x4


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ObQueryNameInfo+4
fffff800`02b7d7b4 f6411a02        test    byte ptr [rcx+1Ah],2

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ObQueryNameInfo+4

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800aa24830 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ObQueryNameInfo+4

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ObQueryNameInfo+4

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff880040f5cd3, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff8800319a878, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff8800319a0d0, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
tunnel!CpMillisecondsToTicks+9b
fffff880`040f5cd3 4c8b02          mov     r8,qword ptr [rdx]

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff8800319a878 -- (.exr 0xfffff8800319a878)
ExceptionAddress: fffff880040f5cd3 (tunnel!CpMillisecondsToTicks+0x000000000000009b)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffff8800319a0d0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800319a0d0)
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa8009e1ef60 rcx=fffffa8009e1ef60
rdx=fffdfa8009e1ef70 rsi=0000000000004f60 rdi=fffff8800410dbb8
rip=fffff880040f5cd3 rsp=fffff8800319aab0 rbp=fffff8800410dd00
 r8=0000000300c21b00  r9=fffffa8009e1ef70 r10=0000000000000002
r11=fffff8800319aa00 r12=0000000300c21b99 r13=fffff8800410dbb8
r14=0000000000000001 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010287
tunnel!CpMillisecondsToTicks+0x9b:
fffff880`040f5cd3 4c8b02          mov     r8,qword ptr [rdx] ds:002b:fffdfa80`09e1ef70=????????????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS:  ffffffffffffffff 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
tunnel!CpMillisecondsToTicks+9b
fffff880`040f5cd3 4c8b02          mov     r8,qword ptr [rdx]

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff88004103802 to fffff880040f5cd3

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0319aab0 fffff880`04103802 : fffffa80`083e1010 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0410dd00 fffff880`0319aba0 : tunnel!CpMillisecondsToTicks+0x9b
fffff880`0319ab00 fffff880`04101bd2 : 00000000`78b9f000 fffff880`0410dd00 fffffa80`083e1010 fffff880`0319aba0 : tunnel!TunnelTeredoReclaimInactiveFlows+0x3a
fffff880`0319ab30 fffff880`040f66c5 : fffff880`0410dbb8 fffff880`0410dd01 fffffa80`083e1010 fffff880`0410dbb8 : tunnel!TunnelUserTimeoutHandler+0x12e
fffff880`0319ab70 fffff880`040f6728 : 00000000`000007ff 00000000`00033790 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07954b50 : tunnel!TunnelTimeoutTunnelSet+0x89
fffff880`0319abe0 fffff880`041005ed : fffffa80`06a18040 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07954b50 fffffa80`08168e70 : tunnel!TunnelTimeoutWorkItemRoutine+0x10
fffff880`0319ac10 fffff800`02bc4527 : fffffa80`08168e70 fffff800`02a6e5a0 fffffa80`06a1eab0 fffffa80`06a18040 : tunnel!TunnelWorkQueueRoutine+0x61
fffff880`0319ac40 fffff800`028d8161 : fffffa80`06a1ea00 fffff800`028beb98 fffff800`02ad0150 fffff800`00000000 : nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x23
fffff880`0319ac70 fffff800`02b6e166 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06a18040 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`06a04040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`0319ad00 fffff800`028a9486 : fffff880`02f64180 fffffa80`06a18040 fffff880`02f6efc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0319ad40 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`0319b000 fffff880`03195000 fffff880`0319a9b0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  tunnel!CpMillisecondsToTicks+9b

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: tunnel

IMAGE_NAME:  tunnel.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bccc1

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800319a0d0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_tunnel!CpMillisecondsToTicks+9b

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_tunnel!CpMillisecondsToTicks+9b

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> lmvm tunnel
start             end                 module name
fffff880`040f3000 fffff880`04119000   tunnel     (pdb symbols)          C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\tunnel.pdb\A96FA718059643E58535C380B4E5BA741\tunnel.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: tunnel.sys
    Mapped memory image file: C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\tunnel.sys\4A5BCCC126000\tunnel.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
    Image name: tunnel.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
    CheckSum:         0002B032
    ImageSize:        00026000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.6 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     tunnel.sys
    OriginalFilename: tunnel.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  Microsoft Tunnel Interface Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
```
Just posting so others can have a look. Will reply back later with more information.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

tunnel.sys is a Microsoft driver associated with your networking.
Please go into Device Manager and see if there are any devices there with a red x or yellow ! In particular I'm wondering about Toredo, ISATAP, or 6to4 stuff.

If there is, please right click on each problem device and select "Uninstall", then reboot the system, then check to see if the problem devices have returned.

Also, please uninstall the LogMeIn program on your system - as it's network related and is listed as being a problem in your msinfo32.nfo


----------



## tedscearcy (Sep 17, 2009)

There are no yellow ! or red X in the device manager. I had already removed logmein, but I hadn't uninstalled the logmein mirror driver in the device manager. I just did that and restarted and it's no longer there. I did have a restart earlier today, after I had uninstalled the logmein program but before removing the mirror driver. 

What's next?

Thanks!


----------



## tedscearcy (Sep 17, 2009)

Just had another restart error....


----------



## tedscearcy (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey all, I disabled my onboard NIC as I think that was causing the issues and I haven't had a BSOD for a couple of days. However I just had another one tonight. I have attached a new zip file for analysis.

Please help!


----------



## tedscearcy (Sep 17, 2009)

Is anyone out there to help? I'm still having BSOD's regularly.

Help! :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Nice job with the Driver Verifier as I see a *0xc4* bugcheck.

It pointed right at the 1st one listed here - Atheros NIC driver

```
L1E62x64.sys Sat Aug 22 22:08:09 2009 (4A90CEB9)

AN983X64.sys Thu May 19 01:14:27 2005 (428C4AE3)
```
The other = Infineon AN983B PCI Based Fast Ethernet Adapter is outdated and I suggest that you replace it too.

I would address the last one first & the first one last as I am sure that is the latest Atheros driver.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


Windows 7 - VERIFIER_ENABLED_MINIDUMP 0xc4

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\Documents\_jcgriff__\Documents[1]\TSF_Vista_Support\091709-33446-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a5d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c9ae50
Debug session time: Thu Sep 17 12:57:38.913 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:19.490
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {91, 2, fffff80002c55c40, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\L1E62x64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E62x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E62x64.sys
Probably caused by : L1E62x64.sys ( L1E62x64+74c4 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb9000 fffff800`00bc3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02a14000 fffff800`02a5d000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02a5d000 fffff800`0303a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c9f000 fffff880`00ce3000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 18:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00ce3000 fffff880`00cf7000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cf7000 fffff880`00d55000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d55000 fffff880`00d88000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00d88000 fffff880`00d9d000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d9d000 fffff880`00db2000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00db2000 fffff880`00ddc000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00ddc000 fffff880`00de7000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 10:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00de7000 fffff880`00dfd000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e0f000 fffff880`00e66000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00e66000 fffff880`00e6f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e6f000 fffff880`00e79000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00e79000 fffff880`00e86000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e98000 fffff880`00f58000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 18:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00f58000 fffff880`00ffc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 16:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0103b000 fffff880`01087000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01087000 fffff880`0109b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0109b000 fffff880`010f9000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`010f9000 fffff880`0116c000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0116c000 fffff880`011b8000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`011b8000 fffff880`011f2000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01213000 fffff880`013b6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013b6000 fffff880`013d0000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013d0000 fffff880`013e1000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013e1000 fffff880`013eb000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`01485000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 16:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01485000 fffff880`0148d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 09:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0148d000 fffff880`0149f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0149f000 fffff880`014a8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`014aa000 fffff880`0159c000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0159c000 fffff880`015fc000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 16:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0180e000 fffff880`01827000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`0185b000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`0185b000 fffff880`01869000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01869000 fffff880`01876000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01876000 fffff880`01883000   nx6000   nx6000.sys   Fri Jun 26 10:13:21 2009 (4A4501B1)
fffff880`01891000 fffff880`018bb000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`018bb000 fffff880`018c4000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`018c4000 fffff880`018cb000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`018cb000 fffff880`018d9000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`018d9000 fffff880`018fe000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`018fe000 fffff880`0190e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`0190e000 fffff880`01917000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01917000 fffff880`01920000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01920000 fffff880`01929000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01929000 fffff880`01934000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01934000 fffff880`01945000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01945000 fffff880`01963000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01963000 fffff880`01970000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 16:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01970000 fffff880`019fa000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01e16000 fffff880`01e43100   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Mon Jul 13 17:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`01e44000 fffff880`01e5ec00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`01e5f000 fffff880`01e6d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`01e6d000 fffff880`01e90000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`01e90000 fffff880`01eb1000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`01eb1000 fffff880`01ec6000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01ec6000 fffff880`01ede000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01ede000 fffff880`01fa6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01fa6000 fffff880`01fc4000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`01fc4000 fffff880`01fdc000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 16:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c72000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Fri Sep 11 10:08:46 2009 (4AAA841E)
fffff880`02c72000 fffff880`02c81000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02c81000 fffff880`02cbe000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`02cbe000 fffff880`02ccc000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02ccc000 fffff880`02cd8000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02cd8000 fffff880`02ce1000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02ce1000 fffff880`02cf4000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`02cf4000 fffff880`02cfd000   NuidFltr NuidFltr.sys Fri May 08 01:53:31 2009 (4A03F30B)
fffff880`02cfe000 fffff880`02d43000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d43000 fffff880`02d4c000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d4c000 fffff880`02d72000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d72000 fffff880`02d81000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d81000 fffff880`02d9e000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02d9e000 fffff880`02db9000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02db9000 fffff880`02dcd000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02dcd000 fffff880`02dea000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`02dea000 fffff880`02df6000   dc3d     dc3d.sys     Wed May 20 19:58:41 2009 (4A14C361)
fffff880`02df6000 fffff880`02dfe080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e5a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03e5a000 fffff880`03e65000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`03e65000 fffff880`03e7a000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03e7a000 fffff880`03ed6000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`03ed6000 fffff880`03ee2000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03ee9000 fffff880`03f6c000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f6c000 fffff880`03f8a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03f8a000 fffff880`03f9b000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 16:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03f9b000 fffff880`03fc1000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03fc1000 fffff880`03fd7000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03fd7000 fffff880`03ff9000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 18:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04056000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04056000 fffff880`04067000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04068000 fffff880`0415c000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
fffff880`0415c000 fffff880`041a2000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`041a2000 fffff880`041af000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`041af000 fffff880`041d3000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`041d3000 fffff880`041db000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 19:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
fffff880`041db000 fffff880`041e7000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`041e7000 fffff880`041f4000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 05:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`041f4000 fffff880`04200000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04212000   L1E62x64 L1E62x64.sys Sat Aug 22 22:08:09 2009 (4A90CEB9)
fffff880`04212000 fffff880`04223000   AN983X64 AN983X64.sys Thu May 19 01:14:27 2005 (428C4AE3)
fffff880`04223000 fffff880`04224f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04225000 fffff880`043a2700   hcw89    hcw89.sys    Tue Aug 11 08:11:26 2009 (4A818A1E)
fffff880`043a3000 fffff880`043e6000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 17:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`043e6000 fffff880`043e9e80   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Mon Jul 13 17:06:40 2009 (4A5BCC10)
fffff880`043ea000 fffff880`043ef200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`043f0000 fffff880`043fd000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 17:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`043fd000 fffff880`043fe480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0481a000 fffff880`04825000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04825000 fffff880`04834000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04834000 fffff880`04843000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0484a000 fffff880`05312680   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Mon Aug 17 01:47:02 2009 (4A891906)
fffff880`05313000 fffff880`05314180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Mon Aug 17 01:25:07 2009 (4A8913E3)
fffff880`05315000 fffff880`05337000   AnyDVD   AnyDVD.sys   Wed Sep 09 13:33:15 2009 (4AA8110B)
fffff880`05337000 fffff880`05347000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05347000 fffff880`0535d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0535d000 fffff880`05381000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`05381000 fffff880`053b0000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`053b0000 fffff880`053cb000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`053cb000 fffff880`053ec000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`053ec000 fffff880`053fe000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06c0b000 fffff880`06c37000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06c37000 fffff880`06c84000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06c84000 fffff880`06ca7000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06ca7000 fffff880`06cba000   LMIRfsDriver LMIRfsDriver.sys Mon Jul 14 09:26:56 2008 (487B7E50)
fffff880`06cba000 fffff880`06d60000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 18:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06d60000 fffff880`06d6b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06d6b000 fffff880`06d98000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`06d98000 fffff880`06daa000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 17:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`06daa000 fffff880`06dd5000   000      000.fcl      Fri Sep 26 06:11:22 2008 (48DCDF7A)
fffff880`07419000 fffff880`07482000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`07482000 fffff880`0751a000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0751a000 fffff880`0751ba80   MSPQM    MSPQM.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:00:17 2009 (4A5BCA91)
fffff880`0751c000 fffff880`07552000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`075c3000 fffff880`075ce000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003cf000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00490000 fffff960`0049a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07552000 fffff880`075c3000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0185b000 fffff880`01869000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01869000 fffff880`01875000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01875000 fffff880`0187e000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0187e000 fffff880`01891000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000091, A driver switched stacks using a method that is not supported by
	the operating system. The only supported way to extend a kernel
	mode stack is by using KeExpandKernelStackAndCallout.
Arg2: 0000000000000002
Arg3: fffff80002c55c40
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_91

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002b3550d to fffff80002acef00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9c4a8 fffff800`02b3550d : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`00000091 00000000`00000002 fffff800`02c55c40 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c4b0 fffff880`016750e2 : fffff880`016755e0 fffff800`00b9c5c0 fffffa80`09bba102 fffffa80`09bba168 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x1e38d
fffff800`00b9c590 fffff880`015680eb : fffffa80`08570010 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`082781a0 fffffa80`06ca3b80 : tcpip!FlReceiveNetBufferListChain+0xb2
fffff800`00b9c600 fffff880`01531fc6 : fffffa80`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : ndis!ndisMIndicateNetBufferListsToOpen+0xdb
fffff800`00b9c670 fffff880`014abef1 : fffffa80`082781a0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : ndis!ndisMDispatchReceiveNetBufferLists+0x1d6
fffff800`00b9caf0 fffff880`042074c4 : fffffa80`086ab000 fffff880`06447600 fffffa80`08560000 fffffa80`08560490 : ndis!NdisMIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0xc1
fffff800`00b9cb40 fffffa80`086ab000 : fffff880`06447600 fffffa80`08560000 fffffa80`08560490 00000000`00000001 : L1E62x64+0x74c4
fffff800`00b9cb48 fffff880`06447600 : fffffa80`08560000 fffffa80`08560490 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`086ab000
fffff800`00b9cb50 fffffa80`08560000 : fffffa80`08560490 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00006800`00000000 : 0xfffff880`06447600
fffff800`00b9cb58 fffffa80`08560490 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00006800`00000000 00000000`00000030 : 0xfffffa80`08560000
fffff800`00b9cb60 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`00000000 00006800`00000000 00000000`00000030 fffffa80`089f0b40 : 0xfffffa80`08560490
fffff800`00b9cb68 00000000`00000000 : 00006800`00000000 00000000`00000030 fffffa80`089f0b40 fffffa80`085604e8 : 0x1


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
L1E62x64+74c4
fffff880`042074c4 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  L1E62x64+74c4

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: L1E62x64

IMAGE_NAME:  L1E62x64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a90ceb9

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_91_L1E62x64+74c4

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_91_L1E62x64+74c4

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`00b9c4a8 fffff800`02b3550d : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`00000091 00000000`00000002 fffff800`02c55c40 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c4b0 fffff880`016750e2 : fffff880`016755e0 fffff800`00b9c5c0 fffffa80`09bba102 fffffa80`09bba168 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x1e38d
fffff800`00b9c590 fffff880`015680eb : fffffa80`08570010 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`082781a0 fffffa80`06ca3b80 : tcpip!FlReceiveNetBufferListChain+0xb2
fffff800`00b9c600 fffff880`01531fc6 : fffffa80`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : ndis!ndisMIndicateNetBufferListsToOpen+0xdb
fffff800`00b9c670 fffff880`014abef1 : fffffa80`082781a0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : ndis!ndisMDispatchReceiveNetBufferLists+0x1d6
fffff800`00b9caf0 fffff880`042074c4 : fffffa80`086ab000 fffff880`06447600 fffffa80`08560000 fffffa80`08560490 : ndis!NdisMIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0xc1
fffff800`00b9cb40 fffffa80`086ab000 : fffff880`06447600 fffffa80`08560000 fffffa80`08560490 00000000`00000001 : L1E62x64+0x74c4
fffff800`00b9cb48 fffff880`06447600 : fffffa80`08560000 fffffa80`08560490 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`086ab000
fffff800`00b9cb50 fffffa80`08560000 : fffffa80`08560490 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00006800`00000000 : 0xfffff880`06447600
fffff800`00b9cb58 fffffa80`08560490 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00006800`00000000 00000000`00000030 : 0xfffffa80`08560000
fffff800`00b9cb60 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`00000000 00006800`00000000 00000000`00000030 fffffa80`089f0b40 : 0xfffffa80`08560490
fffff800`00b9cb68 00000000`00000000 : 00006800`00000000 00000000`00000030 fffffa80`089f0b40 fffffa80`085604e8 : 0x1
0: kd> r
rax=fffff80000b97000 rbx=0000000000004800 rcx=00000000000000c4
rdx=0000000000000091 rsi=fffff80000b97000 rdi=fffff80002c55c40
rip=fffff80002acef00 rsp=fffff80000b9c4a8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=fffff80002c55c40 r10=0000000000000002
r11=fffff80000b9c4b0 r12=0000000000000002 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffff80000b9c4b0 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000202
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02acef00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff800`00b9c4b0=00000000000000c4
0: kd> lmvm L1E62x64
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04212000   L1E62x64 T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: L1E62x64.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\L1E62x64.sys
    Image name: L1E62x64.sys
    Timestamp:        Sat Aug 22 22:08:09 2009 (4A90CEB9)
    CheckSum:         0001697B
    ImageSize:        00012000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
0: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb9000 fffff800`00bc3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02a14000 fffff800`02a5d000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02a5d000 fffff800`0303a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c9f000 fffff880`00ce3000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 18:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00ce3000 fffff880`00cf7000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cf7000 fffff880`00d55000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d55000 fffff880`00d88000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00d88000 fffff880`00d9d000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d9d000 fffff880`00db2000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00db2000 fffff880`00ddc000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00ddc000 fffff880`00de7000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 10:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00de7000 fffff880`00dfd000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e0f000 fffff880`00e66000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00e66000 fffff880`00e6f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e6f000 fffff880`00e79000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00e79000 fffff880`00e86000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e98000 fffff880`00f58000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 18:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00f58000 fffff880`00ffc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 16:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0103b000 fffff880`01087000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01087000 fffff880`0109b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0109b000 fffff880`010f9000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`010f9000 fffff880`0116c000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0116c000 fffff880`011b8000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`011b8000 fffff880`011f2000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01213000 fffff880`013b6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013b6000 fffff880`013d0000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013d0000 fffff880`013e1000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013e1000 fffff880`013eb000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`01485000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 16:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01485000 fffff880`0148d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 09:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0148d000 fffff880`0149f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0149f000 fffff880`014a8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`014aa000 fffff880`0159c000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0159c000 fffff880`015fc000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 16:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0180e000 fffff880`01827000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`0185b000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`0185b000 fffff880`01869000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01869000 fffff880`01876000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01876000 fffff880`01883000   nx6000   nx6000.sys   Fri Jun 26 10:13:21 2009 (4A4501B1)
fffff880`01891000 fffff880`018bb000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`018bb000 fffff880`018c4000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`018c4000 fffff880`018cb000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`018cb000 fffff880`018d9000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`018d9000 fffff880`018fe000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`018fe000 fffff880`0190e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`0190e000 fffff880`01917000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01917000 fffff880`01920000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01920000 fffff880`01929000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01929000 fffff880`01934000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01934000 fffff880`01945000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01945000 fffff880`01963000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01963000 fffff880`01970000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 16:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01970000 fffff880`019fa000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01e16000 fffff880`01e43100   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Mon Jul 13 17:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`01e44000 fffff880`01e5ec00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`01e5f000 fffff880`01e6d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`01e6d000 fffff880`01e90000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`01e90000 fffff880`01eb1000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`01eb1000 fffff880`01ec6000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01ec6000 fffff880`01ede000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01ede000 fffff880`01fa6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01fa6000 fffff880`01fc4000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`01fc4000 fffff880`01fdc000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 16:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c72000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Fri Sep 11 10:08:46 2009 (4AAA841E)
fffff880`02c72000 fffff880`02c81000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02c81000 fffff880`02cbe000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`02cbe000 fffff880`02ccc000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02ccc000 fffff880`02cd8000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02cd8000 fffff880`02ce1000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02ce1000 fffff880`02cf4000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`02cf4000 fffff880`02cfd000   NuidFltr NuidFltr.sys Fri May 08 01:53:31 2009 (4A03F30B)
fffff880`02cfe000 fffff880`02d43000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d43000 fffff880`02d4c000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d4c000 fffff880`02d72000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d72000 fffff880`02d81000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d81000 fffff880`02d9e000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02d9e000 fffff880`02db9000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02db9000 fffff880`02dcd000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02dcd000 fffff880`02dea000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`02dea000 fffff880`02df6000   dc3d     dc3d.sys     Wed May 20 19:58:41 2009 (4A14C361)
fffff880`02df6000 fffff880`02dfe080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e5a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03e5a000 fffff880`03e65000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`03e65000 fffff880`03e7a000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03e7a000 fffff880`03ed6000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`03ed6000 fffff880`03ee2000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03ee9000 fffff880`03f6c000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f6c000 fffff880`03f8a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03f8a000 fffff880`03f9b000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 16:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03f9b000 fffff880`03fc1000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03fc1000 fffff880`03fd7000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03fd7000 fffff880`03ff9000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 18:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04056000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04056000 fffff880`04067000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04068000 fffff880`0415c000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
fffff880`0415c000 fffff880`041a2000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`041a2000 fffff880`041af000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`041af000 fffff880`041d3000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`041d3000 fffff880`041db000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 19:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
fffff880`041db000 fffff880`041e7000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`041e7000 fffff880`041f4000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 05:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`041f4000 fffff880`04200000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04212000   L1E62x64 L1E62x64.sys Sat Aug 22 22:08:09 2009 (4A90CEB9)
fffff880`04212000 fffff880`04223000   AN983X64 AN983X64.sys Thu May 19 01:14:27 2005 (428C4AE3)
fffff880`04223000 fffff880`04224f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04225000 fffff880`043a2700   hcw89    hcw89.sys    Tue Aug 11 08:11:26 2009 (4A818A1E)
fffff880`043a3000 fffff880`043e6000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 17:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`043e6000 fffff880`043e9e80   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Mon Jul 13 17:06:40 2009 (4A5BCC10)
fffff880`043ea000 fffff880`043ef200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`043f0000 fffff880`043fd000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 17:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`043fd000 fffff880`043fe480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0481a000 fffff880`04825000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04825000 fffff880`04834000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04834000 fffff880`04843000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0484a000 fffff880`05312680   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Mon Aug 17 01:47:02 2009 (4A891906)
fffff880`05313000 fffff880`05314180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Mon Aug 17 01:25:07 2009 (4A8913E3)
fffff880`05315000 fffff880`05337000   AnyDVD   AnyDVD.sys   Wed Sep 09 13:33:15 2009 (4AA8110B)
fffff880`05337000 fffff880`05347000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05347000 fffff880`0535d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0535d000 fffff880`05381000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`05381000 fffff880`053b0000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`053b0000 fffff880`053cb000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`053cb000 fffff880`053ec000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`053ec000 fffff880`053fe000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06c0b000 fffff880`06c37000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06c37000 fffff880`06c84000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06c84000 fffff880`06ca7000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06ca7000 fffff880`06cba000   LMIRfsDriver LMIRfsDriver.sys Mon Jul 14 09:26:56 2008 (487B7E50)
fffff880`06cba000 fffff880`06d60000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 18:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06d60000 fffff880`06d6b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06d6b000 fffff880`06d98000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`06d98000 fffff880`06daa000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 17:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`06daa000 fffff880`06dd5000   000      000.fcl      Fri Sep 26 06:11:22 2008 (48DCDF7A)
fffff880`07419000 fffff880`07482000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`07482000 fffff880`0751a000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0751a000 fffff880`0751ba80   MSPQM    MSPQM.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:00:17 2009 (4A5BCA91)
fffff880`0751c000 fffff880`07552000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`075c3000 fffff880`075ce000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003cf000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00490000 fffff960`0049a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07552000 fffff880`075c3000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0185b000 fffff880`01869000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01869000 fffff880`01875000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01875000 fffff880`0187e000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0187e000 fffff880`01891000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> x *!
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb9000 fffff800`00bc3000   kdcom      (deferred)             
fffff800`02a14000 fffff800`02a5d000   hal        (deferred)             
fffff800`02a5d000 fffff800`0303a000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb\F8E2A8B5C9B74BF4A6E4A48F180099942\ntkrnlmp.pdb
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx    (deferred)             
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6c000   PCIIDEX    (deferred)             
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c86000   mountmgr   (deferred)             
fffff880`00c9f000 fffff880`00ce3000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel   (deferred)             
fffff880`00ce3000 fffff880`00cf7000   PSHED      (deferred)             
fffff880`00cf7000 fffff880`00d55000   CLFS       (deferred)             
fffff880`00d55000 fffff880`00d88000   pci        (deferred)             
fffff880`00d88000 fffff880`00d9d000   partmgr    (deferred)             
fffff880`00d9d000 fffff880`00db2000   volmgr     (deferred)             
fffff880`00db2000 fffff880`00ddc000   ataport    (deferred)             
fffff880`00ddc000 fffff880`00de7000   amdxata    (deferred)             
fffff880`00de7000 fffff880`00dfd000   disk       (deferred)             
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0f000   WDFLDR     (deferred)             
fffff880`00e0f000 fffff880`00e66000   ACPI       (deferred)             
fffff880`00e66000 fffff880`00e6f000   WMILIB     (deferred)             
fffff880`00e6f000 fffff880`00e79000   msisadrv   (deferred)             
fffff880`00e79000 fffff880`00e86000   vdrvroot   (deferred)             
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide     (deferred)             
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi      (deferred)             
fffff880`00e98000 fffff880`00f58000   CI         (deferred)             
fffff880`00f58000 fffff880`00ffc000   Wdf01000   (deferred)             
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   fvevol     (deferred)             
fffff880`0103b000 fffff880`01087000   fltmgr     (deferred)             
fffff880`01087000 fffff880`0109b000   fileinfo   (deferred)             
fffff880`0109b000 fffff880`010f9000   msrpc      (deferred)             
fffff880`010f9000 fffff880`0116c000   cng        (deferred)             
fffff880`0116c000 fffff880`011b8000   volsnap    (deferred)             
fffff880`011b8000 fffff880`011f2000   rdyboost   (deferred)             
fffff880`01213000 fffff880`013b6000   Ntfs       (deferred)             
fffff880`013b6000 fffff880`013d0000   ksecdd     (deferred)             
fffff880`013d0000 fffff880`013e1000   pcw        (deferred)             
fffff880`013e1000 fffff880`013eb000   Fs_Rec     (deferred)             
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg    (deferred)             
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt   (deferred)             
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`01485000   vmstorfl   (deferred)             
fffff880`01485000 fffff880`0148d000   spldr      (deferred)             
fffff880`0148d000 fffff880`0149f000   mup        (deferred)             
fffff880`0149f000 fffff880`014a8000   hwpolicy   (deferred)             
fffff880`014aa000 fffff880`0159c000   ndis       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ndis.pdb\40D6C85AC9F74887A652601839A1F56D2\ndis.pdb
fffff880`0159c000 fffff880`015fc000   NETIO      (deferred)             
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip      (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\tcpip.pdb\934479AAD5A64C60AACA8E22BA50DDC02\tcpip.pdb
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180e000   hidusb     (deferred)             
fffff880`0180e000 fffff880`01827000   HIDCLASS   (deferred)             
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`0185b000   CLASSPNP   (deferred)             
fffff880`0185b000 fffff880`01869000   kbdhid     (deferred)             
fffff880`01869000 fffff880`01876000   mouhid     (deferred)             
fffff880`01876000 fffff880`01883000   nx6000     (deferred)             
fffff880`01891000 fffff880`018bb000   cdrom      (deferred)             
fffff880`018bb000 fffff880`018c4000   Null       (deferred)             
fffff880`018c4000 fffff880`018cb000   Beep       (deferred)             
fffff880`018cb000 fffff880`018d9000   vga        (deferred)             
fffff880`018d9000 fffff880`018fe000   VIDEOPRT   (deferred)             
fffff880`018fe000 fffff880`0190e000   watchdog   (deferred)             
fffff880`0190e000 fffff880`01917000   RDPCDD     (deferred)             
fffff880`01917000 fffff880`01920000   rdpencdd   (deferred)             
fffff880`01920000 fffff880`01929000   rdprefmp   (deferred)             
fffff880`01929000 fffff880`01934000   Msfs       (deferred)             
fffff880`01934000 fffff880`01945000   Npfs       (deferred)             
fffff880`01945000 fffff880`01963000   tdx        (deferred)             
fffff880`01963000 fffff880`01970000   TDI        (deferred)             
fffff880`01970000 fffff880`019fa000   afd        (deferred)             
fffff880`01e16000 fffff880`01e43100   usbvideo   (deferred)             
fffff880`01e44000 fffff880`01e5ec00   usbaudio   (deferred)             
fffff880`01e5f000 fffff880`01e6d000   monitor    (deferred)             
fffff880`01e6d000 fffff880`01e90000   luafv      (deferred)             
fffff880`01e90000 fffff880`01eb1000   WudfPf     (deferred)             
fffff880`01eb1000 fffff880`01ec6000   lltdio     (deferred)             
fffff880`01ec6000 fffff880`01ede000   rspndr     (deferred)             
fffff880`01ede000 fffff880`01fa6000   HTTP       (deferred)             
fffff880`01fa6000 fffff880`01fc4000   bowser     (deferred)             
fffff880`01fc4000 fffff880`01fdc000   mpsdrv     (deferred)             
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss      (deferred)             
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy   (deferred)             
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02c68000   mssmbios   (deferred)             
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c72000   ElbyCDIO   (deferred)             
fffff880`02c72000 fffff880`02c81000   discache   (deferred)             
fffff880`02c81000 fffff880`02cbe000   portcls    (deferred)             
fffff880`02cbe000 fffff880`02ccc000   crashdmp   (deferred)             
fffff880`02ccc000 fffff880`02cd8000   dump_dumpata   (deferred)             
fffff880`02cd8000 fffff880`02ce1000   dump_atapi   (deferred)             
fffff880`02ce1000 fffff880`02cf4000   dump_dumpfve   (deferred)             
fffff880`02cf4000 fffff880`02cfd000   NuidFltr   (deferred)             
fffff880`02cfe000 fffff880`02d43000   netbt      (deferred)             
fffff880`02d43000 fffff880`02d4c000   wfplwf     (deferred)             
fffff880`02d4c000 fffff880`02d72000   pacer      (deferred)             
fffff880`02d72000 fffff880`02d81000   netbios    (deferred)             
fffff880`02d81000 fffff880`02d9e000   serial     (deferred)             
fffff880`02d9e000 fffff880`02db9000   wanarp     (deferred)             
fffff880`02db9000 fffff880`02dcd000   termdd     (deferred)             
fffff880`02dcd000 fffff880`02dea000   usbccgp    (deferred)             
fffff880`02dea000 fffff880`02df6000   dc3d       (deferred)             
fffff880`02df6000 fffff880`02dfe080   HIDPARSE   (deferred)             
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e5a000   usbhub     (deferred)             
fffff880`03e5a000 fffff880`03e65000   flpydisk   (deferred)             
fffff880`03e65000 fffff880`03e7a000   NDProxy    (deferred)             
fffff880`03e7a000 fffff880`03ed6000   HdAudio    (deferred)             
fffff880`03ed6000 fffff880`03ee2000   Dxapi      (deferred)             
fffff880`03ee9000 fffff880`03f6c000   csc        (deferred)             
fffff880`03f6c000 fffff880`03f8a000   dfsc       (deferred)             
fffff880`03f8a000 fffff880`03f9b000   blbdrive   (deferred)             
fffff880`03f9b000 fffff880`03fc1000   tunnel     (deferred)             
fffff880`03fc1000 fffff880`03fd7000   intelppm   (deferred)             
fffff880`03fd7000 fffff880`03ff9000   drmk       (deferred)             
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04056000   USBPORT    (deferred)             
fffff880`04056000 fffff880`04067000   usbehci    (deferred)             
fffff880`04068000 fffff880`0415c000   dxgkrnl    (deferred)             
fffff880`0415c000 fffff880`041a2000   dxgmms1    (deferred)             
fffff880`041a2000 fffff880`041af000   usbuhci    (deferred)             
fffff880`041af000 fffff880`041d3000   HDAudBus   (deferred)             
fffff880`041d3000 fffff880`041db000   ASACPI     (deferred)             
fffff880`041db000 fffff880`041e7000   serenum    (deferred)             
fffff880`041e7000 fffff880`041f4000   GEARAspiWDM   (deferred)             
fffff880`041f4000 fffff880`04200000   ndistapi   (deferred)             
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04212000   L1E62x64 T (no symbols)           
fffff880`04212000 fffff880`04223000   AN983X64   (deferred)             
fffff880`04223000 fffff880`04224f00   USBD       (deferred)             
fffff880`04225000 fffff880`043a2700   hcw89      (deferred)             
fffff880`043a3000 fffff880`043e6000   ks         (deferred)             
fffff880`043e6000 fffff880`043e9e80   BdaSup     (deferred)             
fffff880`043ea000 fffff880`043ef200   ksthunk    (deferred)             
fffff880`043f0000 fffff880`043fd000   fdc        (deferred)             
fffff880`043fd000 fffff880`043fe480   swenum     (deferred)             
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481a000   rassstp    (deferred)             
fffff880`0481a000 fffff880`04825000   rdpbus     (deferred)             
fffff880`04825000 fffff880`04834000   kbdclass   (deferred)             
fffff880`04834000 fffff880`04843000   mouclass   (deferred)             
fffff880`0484a000 fffff880`05312680   nvlddmkm   (deferred)             
fffff880`05313000 fffff880`05314180   nvBridge   (deferred)             
fffff880`05315000 fffff880`05337000   AnyDVD     (deferred)             
fffff880`05337000 fffff880`05347000   CompositeBus   (deferred)             
fffff880`05347000 fffff880`0535d000   AgileVpn   (deferred)             
fffff880`0535d000 fffff880`05381000   rasl2tp    (deferred)             
fffff880`05381000 fffff880`053b0000   ndiswan    (deferred)             
fffff880`053b0000 fffff880`053cb000   raspppoe   (deferred)             
fffff880`053cb000 fffff880`053ec000   raspptp    (deferred)             
fffff880`053ec000 fffff880`053fe000   umbus      (deferred)             
fffff880`06c0b000 fffff880`06c37000   mrxsmb     (deferred)             
fffff880`06c37000 fffff880`06c84000   mrxsmb10   (deferred)             
fffff880`06c84000 fffff880`06ca7000   mrxsmb20   (deferred)             
fffff880`06ca7000 fffff880`06cba000   LMIRfsDriver   (deferred)             
fffff880`06cba000 fffff880`06d60000   peauth     (deferred)             
fffff880`06d60000 fffff880`06d6b000   secdrv     (deferred)             
fffff880`06d6b000 fffff880`06d98000   srvnet     (deferred)             
fffff880`06d98000 fffff880`06daa000   tcpipreg   (deferred)             
fffff880`06daa000 fffff880`06dd5000   000        (deferred)             
fffff880`07419000 fffff880`07482000   srv2       (deferred)             
fffff880`07482000 fffff880`0751a000   srv        (deferred)             
fffff880`0751a000 fffff880`0751ba80   MSPQM      (deferred)             
fffff880`0751c000 fffff880`07552000   fastfat    (deferred)             
fffff880`075c3000 fffff880`075ce000   asyncmac   (deferred)             
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003cf000   win32k     (deferred)             
fffff960`00490000 fffff960`0049a000   TSDDD      (deferred)             
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd        (deferred)             

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07552000 fffff880`075c3000   spsys.sys
fffff880`0185b000 fffff880`01869000   crashdmp.sys
fffff880`01869000 fffff880`01875000   dump_ataport
fffff880`01875000 fffff880`0187e000   dump_atapi.s
fffff880`0187e000 fffff880`01891000   dump_dumpfve

[/FONT]
```


----------

